# Signed up this morning



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

As you can see from my signature, I've been with DirecTV since 2005. Prior to that, I lived in Colorado and had Dish for 7 years. I just signed up with Dish again and ordered one Hopper and two Joeys. I intend to drop NetFlix too since [email protected] is included. My installation appointment is for next Saturday afternoon, 3/24. I will update this thread to let everyone know how it went.


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Good luck! I switched from Directv to Dish a couple of years ago. Left and came back to Directv after 1 year. I couldn't stand Dish. I had a 922 that was extremely buggy and all of the promised features never came to pass. Add on top of that that you never know when you're going to lose a particular channel because of carrier disputes that dish frequently gets into and it wasn't worth it for me. I hope it works out for you. Be sure to let us know what you think of the Hopper and Joey. They seem like a pretty good system.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns. I am here to assist you before and after your installation. Thanks.



n-spring said:


> As you can see from my signature, I've been with DirecTV since 2005. Prior to that, I lived in Colorado and had Dish for 7 years. I just signed up with Dish again and ordered one Hopper and two Joeys. I intend to drop NetFlix too since [email protected] is included. My installation appointment is for next Saturday afternoon, 3/24. I will update this thread to let everyone know how it went.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Me too. Signed up that is. I had some recurring timer problems with my 922 and then it overheated this morning sitting on an open self with nothing near. I couldn't hear a fan running. I called to discuss the 922 and then asked abut the Hopper deal. Tech will be here Sat PM with a Hopper and 2 Joeys. $100 and free install. I'll be streaming someting from Blockbuster Sat night. :lol:


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

Here are the details of my order. I signed up for America's Top 250, 2-disc [email protected], premiums (HBO, Showtime, Cinemax), and sling adapter:

*ORDER SUMMARY *
One Time Charges & Credits $30.00
Sling Adapter $30.00
Leased Receiver $99.00
Cr: Leased Receiver -$99.00

*Monthly Charges $139.99*
AEP / [email protected] - 3 Mo $104.99 
DVR Service $6.00
Protection Plan $6.00
HD 250 Free ($10/Mo) $0.00
[email protected] - 2nd Disc $5.00
Whole Home DVR Service $4.00
Joey Receiver $7.00
Joey Receiver $7.00
Monthly Credits -$61.00
Cr: New Cust $20x12 Mo -$20.00
Cr: Premium $35x3 Mo -$35.00 
Cr: Protect Plan $6x4 Mo -$6.00
Monthly Charges & Credits $78.99

*Amount Due Now $0.00*
One Time Charges & Credits $30.00
Monthly Charges & Credits $78.99 
Taxes $6.83

*Paid $115.82*


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

@n-spring what is the Sling adapter for? The CSR told me when I ordered the morning the Hopper doesn't sling.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

hopper gene and me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

olguy said:


> @n-spring what is the Sling adapter for? The CSR told me when I ordered the morning the Hopper doesn't sling.


So you'll need the adapter if you want use it with h2k. Right ? 

After fiasco with embedded Sling (model 922), new boxes require external one like 722/722k.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

hahler2 said:


> Add on top of that that you never know when you're going to lose a particular channel because of carrier disputes that dish frequently gets into ....


Dish tends to fight unreasonable demands from providers while other carriers just roll over, play dead and raise rates to their customers.



olguy said:


> *@*n-spring


What's the atmark for?


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

olguy said:


> @n-spring what is the Sling adapter for? The CSR told me when I ordered the morning the Hopper doesn't sling.


It's not built in. An external Sling adapter is required for the TV Everywhere feature.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> What's the atmark for?


It is the newfangled way of noting that you are replying to that person ... as seen on Twitter and YouTube comments. I could write: @SayWhat? do you understand? to address that question to you.


----------



## pdcolemanjr (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, 

tragically I would PM, but I do not have the minimum # yet (I am more of a lurker...) and do not want to post randomly to make my number... but below I have a question I tried to PM... I apologize for making it public..

I saw your post in the forum - and would like to know how it is possible to sign up for a hopper / joey. As I follow tech news, I have been following the development of this project and have been quite excited about it. We just recently moved from Las Vegas to Reno where in Vegas we were long time customers of DirecTV and had their whole home DVR service.. I mentioned to my finance that Dish would be coming out with a similar product.. she went a step further and actually called Dish Network to enquire about getting one (without my knowledge) and the long and the short of the story is a Sales Rep told her that if she signed up now, she could get the service now and then receive the new box when it was released (evidently she is talked easily into buying things.. kinda fustrating)… 

None the less, we went to enquire tonight about what the Sales Rep said, and were told that we were not allowed to even "lease" the box, but had to purchase it at the cost of $684 dollars.. which to me seems extremely expensive (when people on the forum are debating upgrading or not over the cost of 11 dollars)… Anyway, after being transferred four different times tonight, eventually one person decided to just cancel our account and waive all of the fees... which we agreed too..
However, I really do not want to cancel just to sign up under my mother in laws name or whatever else just to replicate a new customer deal (seems like that is a lot of work and somewhat not cost effective for all parties involved)… 

So my question to you is - is it possible to acquire a new box without going through the whole cancelation / resignup procedure? Our account is in good standing, were paid through next april 20th.. What information would you need from us going forward?

Thank you in advance for all of your help...


----------

